# Visa 600 for immediate family member



## Ellen15 (May 18, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I am living in Melbourne under visa 820, my husband is Australian citizen. We just welcomed our first child 2 months ago and it is very stressful for us as I am not in good health both physical and mental an my hushed is back for work full-time. I know there’s travel ban at the moment due to covid but is there any chance my husband can invite my mom as mother in law to come over under visa 600 to help us out (or me inviting her as immediate family member). Could there be a chance my mom visa can bi considered as she is from Vietnam, which is one of the low risks countries for covid.

Thank you.


----------

